# I guess these would be DWA's too



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

This is my girl Nelly. She my baby   




















Look at that happy happy face   awwwwwwwww


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

A baby that could rip your face off and eat you....:whistling2:

Cracking croc, how big is she?


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

She is heading on 3 metres and weighs almost 200 kg


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

Crocodylus niloticus?

She's a very nice girl and your a very lucky man, just be careful when you give her a kiss. :lol2:


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow....just amazing!!! Third picture is brilliant!!


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks.

She prefers open mouth kisses


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

Don't think i've ever been so jealous........:mf_dribble:


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

I bet that costs a lot to feed.


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Not really
Chicken farmers always have dead stock they want to get rid of, and Niles aren't really picky.


----------



## scorp25 (May 10, 2009)

jammy git


----------



## BARDNEYLOCK (Aug 31, 2006)

wow thats one hell of a pet, im so jealous


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Wish you were next to us when I was on the turkey farm, would have saved a fortune in gas for the incinerator. :lol2:

Very nice beastie, just a bit big for me.  No kissing with tongues now!! :2thumb:


----------



## Chuckwalla (Nov 6, 2008)

Stunning piccies mate : victory:


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Amazing animal! : victory:


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

She is awesome


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

That she is


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Is she the friendly type?


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Nile Crocs aren't born with the "friendly" gene.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Hahahaha.

I thought as much.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

mad martin said:


> Nile Crocs aren't born with the "friendly" gene.


They love a kiss or two though right? :lol2:


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

They more keen on a love bite


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

mad martin said:


> They more keen on a love bite


Or maybe just a nibble.


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

mad martin said:


> Nile Crocs aren't born with the "friendly" gene.


arent they HET for friendly?

cracking photos mate: victory:


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

LOL no, "friendly" skipped their gene pool by 200 million years


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 11, 2008)

Where do you keep her?


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Well she used to reside in my back yard


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

May I ask a few questions?

How big will she get, do they stop growing at a certain age?


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Grows to around 5 metres and 600 odd kilograms.
She will never stop growing


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

How old is she?


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

8 years old


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

did you raise her from an egg?

She looks like she's extremely well fed.


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

No, I caught her


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Steve Irwin the second? haha.

Good job mate....she's gorgeous.


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Nah, there is only one Steve Irwin.
I would never want be likened to someone else


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Top man...I respect you for that. 

And anyway...I think the Aussie Salties and the Niles are both amazing.


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

mad martin said:


> Nah, there is only one Steve Irwin.
> I would never want be likened to someone else


lets be honest, you just couldnt carry off the shorts like he could.:lol2:


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

wildlifewarrior said:


> lets be honest, you just couldnt carry off the shorts like he could.:lol2:


 :lol2:


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

So you saying I don't have nice legs? Well..........


----------



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

wow... a freakin crocodile :|..... i think ill pass on owning 1 as a pet... nice pics tho :lol2:


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Theyre too expencive to house and feed lol


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Well they do learn tricks 
They learn what buckets etc. means feeding time.
They learn what actions means cleaning, and feeding
They learn what actions there are before garden work etc.

So in essence, better than a pet


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Do you mowe the enclosure regularly? for safety etc?

Has she stolen any gardening equipment yet? lol


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> Has she stolen any gardening equipment yet? lol


yep they do the hedge cutting every second sunday of the monday


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

The enclosure is mowed for neatness.
They do not like the sound a lawn mower makes, and sometimes its best to yield


----------

